# Amh came back low, have been requested to have a scan.......



## Kelbert (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all, 

I hope someone can help me.
I had the regular blood tests for egg share at the lister clinic .... Amh came back low, the consultant called and asked me to return for another....., this came back the same ... Still slightly low! They have now requested that I go for a scan . 
I am unsure how to take this ... Surely if it was terribly low, they would have just said no! Has anyone else experienced this, don't want to think there is hope ... If there isn't ! 

Thank you in advance


----------



## wheeley (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have a personal experience to share, but I am also looking for answers re the lister and low amh levels.

They can't be ruling you out completely if they are asking you to go back for a scan so I would take that as a positive thing! x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

I have just been accepted on the egg sharing programe a the lister.

Although my AMH level isnt an issue, i have read that the lister will accept people for egg share with an AMH level as low at 5.

I hope this helps

Good luck

xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Kelbert* - do you know what your AMH is? Lister prefers your AMH to be over 7 to egg share, but they will consider 5 or above depending on your other results and previous response to meds etc. it's not guaranteed, but it's possible they will accept you with an AMH between 5 and 7. If it was definitely too low I'm sure they would have said no outright, so take it as a good sign! Good luck.


----------



## Kelbert (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all, 

Turns out it was a good sign that they asked me for a scan ..... As everything came back good!! 

Thank you all


----------

